

IsEdwardSnowdenDeadYet? - sp332
http://isedwardsnowdendeadyet.info

======
selectnull
This is wrong on so many levels.

No matter what anyone thinks of him, this is not helping. Anyone. If he is
"right", than he is hero and this is demeaning. If he is "wrong" than let him
be caught and brought to justice.

But in any case, his life (or being dead) is not a subject for trying to be
funny (or whatever) page.

~~~
sp332
Will he be less of a hero if he's assassinated? No, it's not intended to be
funny.

~~~
selectnull
And what purpose does the web serve?

It's simply that both the man and situation around him are very tense. In that
light this web really looks like a cheap attempt to catch attention.

~~~
sp332
Um... you got me there. That is in fact 60% of the reason I made this site.

